

Please review our Technology & Law blog/podcast - dominik
http://www.technicallylegal.org/

======
dominik
A couple friends of mine from law school and I started this podcast to cover
technology and the law. We're all nerds, but we were tired of seeing the
technology press get legal issues wrong when talking about technology.

Our goal is to provide reasoned legal analysis that's accessible to a
technical audience without formal legal training.

We've recorded seven podcasts thus far, one each week, along with a whole host
of blog posts on a variety of topics.

We'd love to hear any feedback, ideas, or suggestions as for what we can do
better.

